

Designers, do you prefer tools others than pen and paper? - tlow

Am I the only designer who prefers pen and paper as my main tools of creation?
======
adamtaa
You are not the only designer who prefers pen and paper. While I am more of a
programmer than anything else, I know my way around photoshop. I am also a
fair hack with a pen(customavatars.reddempire.com), and prefer a pen and paper
when starting a sketch rather than drawing with a tablet for example.

------
switch33
Some of the wireframing tools aren't bad. Google some of them if you are
wondering what your missing.

